# Paracord Fishing Lanyards!



## Mason m

Asking $20 without the 'S' clips to hold nippers. $25 with clips. Lanyards are handmade by myself in Gonzales, texas. The tippet holder is put together with deer horn from the deer in Gonzales. Lanyard has loops on each end to put around the clips on your waders and it is adjustable. call or txt me at 830-857-0405
View attachment 594606


View attachment 594607


View attachment 594609


----------



## Mason m




----------



## Mason m




----------

